# C40 and others - Athena vs. Chorus



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi C40 et al

What traditionally has been the difference between Athena and Chorus? I have just bought a new Athena 11 rear der. It got me wondering what actually is the differrence between the two. Are the shifters the same internals and the only difference is the brake lever? and etc...

Thanks for your view and advice.

TM


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a big challenge, figuring out the differences between any of the 4 top 11 speed groups! They all operate exactly the same but each adds a few grams here and there. Have you looked at the info on Campy's website to compare?


----------



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

I will comment on the rear der. The athena and chorus differ in the following ways:
1. no carbon
2. athena does not have the extra machining of the chorus, record, super record.

other than that they seem to be identical. if you can stand the extra weight, it is not worth spending the extra money for chorus.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Athena doesn't appear to be especially heavy... same weight as Ultegra or Rival. Less with the optional carbon crank.
.


----------

